
JavaScript: can you have the statement if(a ==1 && a== 2 && a==3) evaluate true? - jontro
https://stackoverflow.com/q/48270127/429972
======
smt88
I wish people would name and shame companies using these types of questions so
that we could all avoid them.

~~~
flukus
Maybe it's a great question and highly relevant to their codebase, but then
they should also be named and shamed.

